# Re Labeling Questions



## sixfive.creative (Apr 2, 2008)

Are their any legal requirements that have to be on a label. For example if I create my label with company brand what else do I have to put on that label to avoid any issues. I assume sizing and care instructions.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

The Federal Trade Commission makes this statement regarding garment relabeling:

_"Replacing Another Company’s Label With Your Own

An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change.

NOTE: If you remove a label containing required information, the label you substitute also must contain that required information. Otherwise, you’ve violated the Textile Act."_

So, in order to comply with the Textile and Wools Act, required information includes fiber content, care, and origin country on your label. 

You can learn more about labeling requirements under the Textile and Wools Act at the FTC website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sixfive.creative said:


> Are their any legal requirements that have to be on a label. For example if I create my label with company brand what else do I have to put on that label to avoid any issues. I assume sizing and care instructions.


Also read here for more information on relabeling that has been posted: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

